# DVC and RCI exchanges Question



## elleny76 (Jan 18, 2018)

Do We still have the $195 fee when exchanging with RCI? I read somewhere DVC owners will have the Disney fee of $95 waived. Thanks


----------



## frank808 (Jan 18, 2018)

elleny76 said:


> Do We still have the $195 fee when exchanging with RCI? I read somewhere DVC owners will have the Disney fee of $95 waived. Thanks


I guess to entice dvc owners to deposit to rci we did not have to pay exchange fees.  I do not know if it still is in effect.  I know there was a date that this no exchange fee was good to.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Jan 18, 2018)

Per the website footnotes, it ended the end of 2017 for DVC members having the exchange fee waived trading out.  For DVC members trading in through RCI, the fees have never been waived.


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean said:


> Per the website footnotes, it ended the end of 2017 for DVC members having the exchange fee waived trading out.  For DVC members trading in through RCI, the fees have never been waived.



So does that mean that the incoming RCI exchanges are back to $95 (where their fee had been doubled to cover the outgoing DVC owner's fee)?

-Rob


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2018)

Rob562 said:


> So does that mean that the incoming RCI exchanges are back to $95 (where their fee had been doubled to cover the outgoing DVC owner's fee)?
> 
> -Rob


I haven't seen confirmation on that but that's the way the website reads.  It's possible they haven't updated the website though.  IMO it really doesn't matter much because there aren't many situations where a $95 fee will be make or break using DVC for RCI when you're talking $2-3K worth of DVC points.  Not that any of us would turn down an extra $95.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean said:


> I haven't seen confirmation on that but that's the way the website reads.  It's possible they haven't updated the website though.  IMO it really doesn't matter much because there aren't many situations where a $95 fee will be make or break using DVC for RCI when you're talking $2-3K worth of DVC points.  Not that any of us would turn down an extra $95.



No, but it might make the difference between taking a 1 bedroom DVC via RCI and taking a 2-3 bedroom off property...


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> No, but it might make the difference between taking a 1 bedroom DVC via RCI and taking a 2-3 bedroom off property...


Likely not since this is the DVC member trading out, not an RCI member trading in.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean said:


> Likely not since this is the DVC member trading out, not an RCI member trading in.


I meant using another timeshare. Trading DVC points is almost always a bad idea, IMHO.


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I meant using another timeshare. Trading DVC points is almost always a bad idea, IMHO.


Certainly if a 1 BR won't do the job adequately, otherwise it doesn't matter.  But the topic of discussion was a DVC member trading out and whether the exchange fee waiver was still in place.  And trading DVC out IS almost always a bad deal with a few exceptions.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 28, 2018)

Rob562 said:


> So does that mean that the incoming RCI exchanges are back to $95 (where their fee had been doubled to cover the outgoing DVC owner's fee)?
> 
> -Rob



I do know from just having stayed at Saratoga Springs for a week booked through RCI that as a non DVC owner I paid the additional $190 fee.


----------



## Panina (Jan 28, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I do know from just having stayed at Saratoga Springs for a week booked through RCI that as a non DVC owner I paid the additional $190 fee.


My current confirmation from RCI  says $190 in one place and $95 further down on the page. I assume it’s the higher and they just missed changing the rest.


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 9, 2018)

GOOD NEWS! Disney page just post this couple of days ago:
Through 2018, Members can continue to enjoy waived transaction fees for new RCI reservations, a $95 value.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2018)

The waived fees are exchanges OUT of Disney, not exchanges into Disney through RCI with a different club week or points.  So as a member, I have always paid the $95 or $190 fee.  

This does not confuse me in the slightest, and I don't know why others are confused.


----------

